# Can the TT-RS get a 5 cylinder FSI Turbo engine.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It is not unthinkeble that the TT-RS can get a 5 cilinder FSI Turbo engine.
The TT-RS will be build by Quattro GmbH and there for it's possible that they develop a 2.6 litre FSI K04 turbo engine for the TT-RS.
The engine can have 340-400 hp.

*Old type longitudinal Audi 5 cylinder turbo engine by Dahlback Racing.*









Hans.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh FFS - give up!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you think there will be a later revision with 3 wheels, a diesel engine and perspex roof?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

........ and what oil will it take? Extra Virgin or just standard Olive Oil?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A 5 cylinder 2.6 would be great. But, I haven't once heard it even suggested that Audi were even thinking about a 5 cylinder engine, let alone one appearing in any of their cars. Forget it. It's not going to happen.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

It would be nice, but why would they bother? There's the V5 still knocking around in VAG, why bother going to all the expense of developing a longitudinal 5?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> let alone one appearing in any of their cars.


Imagine that - a 5 cylinder Audi!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

In the future, that is. I'm not that ignorant (or young)!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Forget it. It's not going to happen.


I know, but i can still hoping as a big Audi 5 cylinder turbo fan. (still the ultimate Audi engine)

Last info about the TT RS is that it will be introduced end 2008 and on the market urly 2009 with a well over 300+ hp 3.6 litre VR6 *non turbo* engine.
It will futher have a S-Line (Shooting Brake Style) body kit with honeycomb grills, aluminium bruched mirrors, 19" wheels with 255/35ZR19" tyres, 4 round exhaust tips, ceramic brakes and RS4 style Recaro seats.

Hans.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Forget it. It's not going to happen.
> ...


Ceramic brakes as standard?

The tricky bit will be the price again. A 45k TTRS???


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Ceramic brakes as standard?
> 
> The tricky bit will be the price again. A 45k TTRS???


I'm not sure they will be standard or a option but they will be availeble for the TT RS.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Last info about the TT RS is that it will be introduced end 2008 and on the market urly 2009 with a well over 300+ hp 3.6 litre VR6 *non turbo* engine.


that's for UK, right? because till now i only read of end of 2007 (model year 2008) for the german RS release date.

btw, what about the TTS schedule?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I'm not sure they will be standard or a option but they will be availeble for the TT RS.


will they get introduced together with the RS or will they be available for non-RS models before?

because if the RS really takes till 2008 to appear i wont be able to wait that long 

and the 250hp 3.2l model sounds like a better deal for my needs than the 2.0l 260hp S version. So apart from the fancy extras like S-line styling, RS4-seats, magnetic ride, ceramic brakes and more power there's not much i'm missing in the currently available models.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> that's for UK, right? because till now i only read of end of 2007 (model year 2008) for the german RS release date.
> btw, what about the TTS schedule?


That time frame is for the *TTS* not the RS.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> That time frame is for the *TTS* not the RS.


hm, then the two german mags where i read about the RS are both wrong. too bad audi isn't playing with open cards on this one 

so TTS end of 2007 with just 260hp, TTRS end of 2008 with 300+hp?

any idea about the extras i mentioned?

edit: iirc the new S3 was getting a 272 hp turbo engine, right? will audi really dare to put the same (or even a weaker engine) in a TTS?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> hm, then the two german mags where i read about the RS are both wrong. too bad audi isn't playing with open cards on this one
> 
> so TTS end of 2007 with just 260hp, TTRS end of 2008 with 300+hp?
> 
> ...


Witch German car mag's. ??? 
According to the info i have, Yes 265 hp TTS.
btw the S3 will have 260 hp and the TTS will have 265 hp.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Witch German car mag's. ???


Auto Motor & Sport (9/06) and Auto Zeitung (10/06). both featured articles about the new TT and its future path.



Iceman said:


> btw the S3 will have 260 hp and the TTS will have 265 hp.


so basically the same engine. that's the downside of platform sharing i guess...

but still, 6% more power by losing 0.x l displacement plus non-costant agility (at least that's what i'd expect from a turbo engine compared to a v6 of roughly the same power) doesn't sound like a worthy S version to me. but then again i never experienced an audi turbo engine, so maybe i'm guessing wrong and it's well worth the extra money and waiting time.

edit: wasn't there a rule of thumb that you'd need 2 turbos to compensate the turbo lag and that each turbo needs 3 cylinders to operate efficiently? so there's no way for a 4 cylinder engine to be lag free i guess.

so you'd have to save a lot of weigth to get a better overall experience than with the 3.2l 250hp engine. to me this just sounds wrong :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

der_horst und Hans:

I wonder,
uebernehmen die Deutschen jetzt das Englische ******** :wink: :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I wonder,
> uebernehmen die Deutschen jetzt das Englische ******** :wink: :roll:


but isn't hans dutch?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

der_horst said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder,
> ...


Yes, he is. And you?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder,
> ...


Yes i'm. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Yes, he is. And you?


take a wild guess. some people might consider the mentioned german car mags a clue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why would you want a 5pot pointless and im sure its not even used anymore in the VW range so i cant see it appearing the the RS model as the number wouldnt make it worth while.

crap engine anyway - left one for dead the other day.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Why would you want a 5pot pointless and im sure its not even used anymore in the VW range so i cant see it appearing the the RS model as the number wouldnt make it worth while.
> crap engine anyway - left one for dead the other day.


First of all VW have developed a all new 2.5 litre inline 5 cylinder engine and use it in the US Jetta instead of the 2.0 litre FSI engine.
Second of all that new 5 cylinder engine have the distribution chain on the flywheel side like the 5.0 V10 Lamborghini engine an they use the same cylinder head.
There for it is also possible to use the FSI cylinderhead of the Audi V10 FSI.
With a K04 turbo also in use they can combine and develop it to a 5 cylinder FSI turbo engine.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


>


ah, you've found the pic of the RS that was in one of the mags (as a high-res version ) as well


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Why didn't you say before?! Then it's a no brainer to stick a turbo on it and put in in the TT. However, the VW Group like to use the same engines across the ranges (unless it is a premium product), and I can't see them producing a turbo version of this engine specifically for the TT.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

der_horst said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he is. And you?
> ...


Ich habe ganz wild vermutet :lol:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Witch German car mag's. ???
> ...


They may have been a rule in the 80's when turbo charging was in its infancy but not now. Small displacement engines need small turbos so they spool up quicker given the lesser amounts of gases produced by the engine. The next generation turbos (petrol) will have variable pitch blades that reduce lag at low rpm and produce big boost at higher rpm, eg. the new Porsche turbo.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> ah, you've found the pic of the RS that was in one of the mags (as a high-res version ) as well


Just made it from a very small cover foto with my VGA Camera phone :? and photoshop the surroundings away.
But here is a picture from the inside photo.










Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Now that looks fantastic. I said I get a 911 instead, but I'd have to think twice if that was at the right price (this side of Â£35k + options)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Now that looks fantastic. I said I get a 911 instead, but I'd have to think twice if that was at the right price (this side of Â£35k + options)


I think you have to pay Â£5-10K more for it. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Just made it from a very small cover foto with my VGA Camera phone :? and photoshop the surroundings away.


i'll check out my bag of old paper later. if i still got that mag i'll scan that pic with a higher res.

edit: found the mag. will have to wait a bit till our family scanner is free again though


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Now that looks fantastic. I said I get a 911 instead, but I'd have to think twice if that was at the right price (this side of Â£35k + options)
> ...


Then Audi can take a running jump. So it will cost as much as the Cayman S and almost as much as the RS4? Funny one, Audi.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

here it is (too bad it went over 2 pages though):


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> here it is (too bad it went over 2 pages though):


there for i remove it first from the mag less shadow.










btw, I like the way the licence plate holder is behind the honeycomb grill.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> there for i remove it first from the mag less shadow.


well, a skilled photoshopper or the human brain will have to postprocess this one 



Iceman said:


> btw, I like the way the licence plate holder is behind the honeycomb grill.


good point, i was wondering why this grill looked so much better, but didn't really recognize that (missing) detail before. i just hope it will be part of the S-line body kit as well and not RS exclusive


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Does this magazine have an on-line version? If it does, we could grab the pic from the site.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Does this magazine have an on-line version? If it does, we could grab the pic from the site.


i checked that before, but the pic on that site is smaller than the one in hans' previous sig was


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does this magazine have an on-line version? If it does, we could grab the pic from the site.
> ...


There is no TT RS pic online only this small blue one of the 3.2 Quattro.










Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> There is no TT RS pic online only this small blue one of the 3.2 Quattro.


there's also the one on the cover of the magazine which is a small version of the scanned one posted above.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

to get back on topic: i've read not long ago some rumors that the new 3.6l engine from the US passat would be the one that would be put into the TTS as the TT has a little more space than the current A3. has that theory been proven wrong? (yes, i still refuse to believe (or is it already denial?) that the TTS will get a smaller engine than the current stock models. )

edit: the source for this was iirc auto motor & sport, who got their infos from the interview with the audi representative.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iceman said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > here it is (too bad it went over 2 pages though):
> ...


Looks like its just a differnet front bumber. Looks meaner IMO.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like its just a differnet front bumber. Looks meaner IMO.


what else would you have expected to see? the rest of the mods should be at the back, inside and under the hood


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like its just a differnet front bumber. Looks meaner IMO.


Yes that is the front bumper of the S-Line body kit. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Are the wheel arches on those scans more pronounced....? they seem larger than the normal one.. Generally it looks meaner and more low sitting than the ones we know so far... Pretty good actually...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ross2280 said:


> Generally it looks meaner and more low sitting than the ones we know so far...


btw, does magnetic ride just alter the damper characterisitcs or does the car get a bit lower as well if this option is ordered?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Generally it looks meaner and more low sitting than the ones we know so far...
> ...


You will have still springs under the car, and there for lowering is still possible.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> You will have still springs under the car, and there for lowering is still possible.


but are the springs you'll get with mr the same or are they already lower?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > You will have still springs under the car, and there for lowering is still possible.
> ...


I think they will be lower than the standard one's.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Better pic.*









Source: *Niceaudis.ch*

Hans.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Iceman said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


Same car isn't it?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

exactly what i was thinking. Look at where the scenery intersects with the car and wing mirrors etc.

also the TTRS has a blue tinge to the bonnet.... :roll:

clearly photoshopped, but a good photoshop ill give him that [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> clearly photoshopped


or was the cam static and they did shots of both cars at the same spot?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

der_horst said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > clearly photoshopped
> ...


At exactly the same spot! Inch perfect, its the same car


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Nick225TT said:


> At exactly the same spot! Inch perfect


sure, as they adjusted the light just for exactly this spot. oh, and they only had one plate, so both cars had to use the same.

ok, maybe it's the same car, it's ps'ed and audi won't build the s-line body kit that way. but a man can still dream, can't he


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Audi won't build the s-line body kit that way.


I don't see why not, the styling look a lot like the new S3 bodykit.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I find it a little over the top, to wait for the RS whick maybe will come in 2008. 
The real TT lovers will buy a MK2 and maybe after two years they changed it for a faster version.

But if you going to wait another 2 years for a car that maybe will be produced, only because you can say that you are going to buy a TT-RS, is a little bit strange in my opinion.

The MK2 is a nice car in all his purity, just like the MK1 was.
If you want a fast car with lot's of horsepower or a "fast and furious"-car with a lot of spoilers than you don't have to wait another 2 years. Just buy a japanese car or somthing like that.

The original TT is perfect. And a S-line is nice, but al the other "maybe's and rumours" "and i wait for the...." is just a lot of ....bla bla bla

Just my idea 8)

I had 5 years a MK1, and solded it last year, i looked for another car, but they all couldn't give me that feeling from the TT.
So i waited for the MK2
And without driving the car, i'm sure i order one in september.

till so far my "bla bla bla .... story "


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I find it a little over the top, to wait for the RS whick maybe will come in 2008.
> The real TT lovers will buy a MK2 and maybe after two years they changed it for a faster version.


well, i'm waiting for the TTS, not the TTRS 
and i still hope that the TTS will be out sooner, e.g. end of 2007. I can't imagine that they'll release both models in the same year. Also i still miss some extras (RS-style seats or other recaros, ceramic brakes, magnetic ride etc.).

also buying a new one after two years sounds wrong to me, if i keep in mind the resale value and the loss of value over the first months. this short term solution till the 'real deal' is available sounds pricy...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> a "fast and furious"-car with a lot of spoilers than you don't have to wait another 2 years. Just buy a japanese car or somthing like that.


maybe it's just me, but i don't see any parallels between a spoilered bitch and a audi RS. the RS4 for example is pure understatement imo...


----------

